# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Lời chào từ kenpas sapa

## huong nguyen

Sapa thơ mộng được biết đến như một thị trấn quanh năm sương khói mờ ảo và bồng bềnh trong những vạt mây trắng thoắt ẩn, thoắt hiện. Nơi ấy là món quà tặng diệu kì của thiên nhiên với bầu không khí dịu mát, trong lành và nguyên sơ mà không nơi nào ở đất Việt có được.

 

Sapa không chỉ đẹp bởi cảnh quan mà còn đẹp bởi sự hội tụ của nhiều sắc tộc cùng sinh sống: dân tộc Kinh, dân tộc Tày, dân tộc Mường, dân tộc H’mông, dân tộc Giáy,… Mỗi dân tộc mang trong mình một nét độc đáo riêng vốn có; tô điểm thêm rực rỡ bức tranh văn hóa Sapa; khiến nơi đây trở thành điểm hội tụ, giao lưu văn hóa của cả vùng đất Tây Bắc rộng lớn. Thiên nhiên, con người cùng hòa quyện làm nên một Sapa đặc biệt và đầy quyến rũ, đó cũng chính là lí do khiến Sapa trở thành một trong mười điểm dừng chân tuyệt vời nhất Đông Nam Á hiện nay, đồng thời, nơi đây cũng trở thành một điểm thu hút đặc biệt hấp dẫn với các nhà đầu tư.Kenpas Việt Nam là một trong những nhà đầu tư đó. Và tại Sapa, chúng tôi thực hiện đầu tư mô hình khách sạn mini với tên gọi Kenpas Hotel cùng với các dịch vụ liên quan bao gồm Travel Desk và Outdoor Shop.

 

Kenpas Hotel tọa lạc trên đường Xuân Viên; ở vị trí thuận tiện cho du khách: ngay trước vườn hoa và nhà thờ Trung tâm. Kenpas Hotel được thiết kế theo phong cách hiện đại pha chút hoài niệm. Sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa hai màu sắc chủ đạo nâu trầm và vàng sậm; những bức ảnh về sự hòa hợp giữa thiên nhiên và con người Sapa theo thời gian; dáng vẻ mềm mại và rất gần gũi của Kenpas Hotel dần hiện lên từ những góp nhặt ấy. Kenpas Hotel là mô hình khách sạn mini với các phòng được trang bị đồng bộ, tối giản nhằm tạo nên không gian nghỉ ngơi gần gũi, thân thuộc. Quý khách cũng sẽ bắt gặp dấu ấn thương hiệu trên các vật dụng tại khách sạn như những nét tô điểm sự lịch thiệp và chuyên nghiệp của Kenpas. Mỗi tầng đều có một ban công với tầm nhìn thoáng đãng, được bài trí với hoa và cây cỏ, phù hợp với không gian nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn. Thưởng thức một ly trà hay cà phê ngay tại đây, thư thái ngắm nhìn những bông hoa đang đua sắc, hít căng đầy không khí trong lành của Sapa mỗi buổi sớm, chắc chắn sẽ là một cảm giác vô cùng dễ chịu.Ngay dưới sảnh khách sạn là vị trí của Travel Desk, một tiện ích khác mà Kenpas cung cấp tới Quý khách. Đội ngũ tư vấn nhiệt tình, am hiểu văn hóa và được đào tạo bài bản của chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp cho Quý khách những dịch vụ du lịch, khám phá vùng đất cũng như con người và văn hóa Sapa nhanh chóng với chất lượng tốt nhất.Không gian của Outdoor Shop mà Quý khách bắt gặp tại tầng sảnh của khách sạn là nơi trưng bầy các sản phẩm Outdoor thương hiệu Việt, phục vụ cho nhu cầu du lịch, dã ngoại, cũng như mua sắm các vật phẩm lưu niệm của địa phương. Các dịch vụ của Outdoor shop được chúng tôi chuẩn hóa và thực hiện chuyên nghiệp với giá cả được niêm yết theo chuẩn trên toàn hệ thống; thanh toán trên phần mềm đi kèm in hóa đơn. Nhờ vậy mà Quý khách sẽ dễ dàng kiểm soát và đối chiếu được giá trị hàng mua ngay tại thời điểm mua hàng. Hơn nữa, phương thức thanh toán bằng tiền mặt hay máy thanh toán cũng sẽ đem lại những thuận lợi khi giao dịch. Và đặc biệt là đội ngũ bán hàng nhiệt tình, hiểu biết, giỏi ngoại ngữ của chúng tôi sẽ giúp tư vấn và mang đến cho Quý khách sự hài lòng cao nhất.

 

Với mô hình hiện đại và vị trí thuận lợi tại Sapa, chúng tôi tin rằng Kenpas Hotel sẽ là một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn đối với du khách khi đến với Sapa, và hi vọng mô hình này sẽ góp phần tô điểm thêm cho vườn hoa đầy màu sắc của Sapa ngày thêm ấn tượng.*Đến với Kenpas Hotel và cảm nhận sự thân thuộc, như ngôi nhà của bạn!*

----------

